# Was isst veganes Fleisch ?



## Bauschaum7 (30. August 2019)

hhhmmmmmhH   Lekker   ...

deswegen brauchen wir mehr Hühner zum schreddern ,     ..... oder Goggel^^

YouTube
YouTube

Hab jetzt echt Bock auf ne Wurst 


PS:  kennt jemand eine vegane Fleischerei ?    Bio wäre mir wichtig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (30. August 2019)

? Vegane Fleischerei?
Du meinst die Gemüsetheke bei Rewe. 
Bio haben die auch. 
Manches veganes Fleisch gibt es schon bearbeitet und abgepackt zu kaufen. 
Da wären zum Beispiel vegane Kartoffelstäbchen die im Backofen zubereitet werden, oder geschnittene Tomaten im Tetrapack aus denen man eine lecker Soße machen kann. 
Der marktführende Hersteller für veganes Fleisch ist Wiesenhof. Deren Hühner schmecken wie Tofu. 
Also kein Problem für Veganer.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2019)

Woran erkennt man einen Veganer?
Er sagt es dir.


----------



## Rolk (30. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man einen Veganer?
> Er sagt es dir.



..und falls nicht, dann an der schlechten Laune.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2019)

Spamschaum hat mal wieder was auf YT gefunden, schnell wird ein Thread im WiPoWi erstellt...


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Spamschaum hat mal wieder was auf YT gefunden, schnell wird ein Thread im WiPoWi erstellt...



... der demnächst wieder in der Rumpelkammer verschwinden wird.


----------



## XT1024 (30. August 2019)

> Was isst veganes Fleisch ?


Wenn es vegan isst, wird es wohl Pflanzen essen. 


edit:


Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn des Threads nicht?


Sinn und _Spamschaum_ in einem Thema?


----------



## Krolgosh (30. August 2019)

Ich versteh den Sinn des Threads nicht?


----------



## Bongripper666 (30. August 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn des Threads nicht?


Der TE ist nur ein Wichtigtuer und Troll. 

P.S. Die veganen Burgerpatties von Lidl, Aldi und Netto schmecken übrigens hervorragend. Die von Lidl und Netto schmecken wohl - wie in der Werbung behauptet - so gar nicht nach Fleisch, aber trotzdem sehr gut. Gibt es mittlerweile bei uns regelmäßig. Ist auch förderlich für eine ausgewogene Ernährung als Fleischesser.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> P.S. Die veganen Burgerpatties von Lidl, Aldi und Netto schmecken übrigens hervorragend. Die von Lidl und Netto schmecken wohl - wie in der Werbung behauptet - so gar nicht nach Fleisch, aber trotzdem sehr gut. Gibt es mittlerweile bei uns regelmäßig. Ist auch förderlich für eine ausgewogene Ernährung als Fleischesser.



Wobei ich das ja etwas albern finde.
Ein Veganer will ja nichts essen, dass nach Fleisch oder Tier aussieht oder schmeckt.
Ein Vagen stopft sich ja auch nicht mit Schokoriegel voll, nur weil die jetzt vegan hergestellt werden.


----------



## NatokWa (30. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei ich das ja etwas albern finde.
> Ein Veganer will ja nichts essen, dass nach Fleisch oder Tier aussieht oder schmeckt.
> Ein Vagen stopft sich ja auch nicht mit Schokoriegel voll, nur weil die jetzt vegan hergestellt werden.



Das stimmt so nicht ganz .... Ich kenne genug Veganer welche den Geschmack von Fleisch sehr mögen aber der Intention folgen das KEIN Tier/Lebewesen für ihre Ernährung sterben soll .... Einer davon ist nach ner Panikatacke bewusstlos zusammen gebrochen nachdem ich ihm erklärt habe das Pflanzen auch Lebewesen sind und nicht gerade wenige Pflanzenarten sogar zur Kommunikation untereinander  fähig sind .... jetzt ist er wieder Fleisch weil da im Optimalfall nur EIN Lebewesen sterben musste und ergänzt das mit Obst und solchen Sachen wie Kartoffeln und Gemüse wie Tomaten ..... möglichst nur Sachen wo die Pflanze selbst die Ernte überlebt oder sowieso nach Ausbildung der Früchte eingeht


----------



## tdi-fan (30. August 2019)

Viele glauben auch, "Vegan" beschränkt sich nur auf die Ernährung. Was völlig verkehrt ist. Vegan ist kein Ernährungsstil, sondern ein Lebensstil, welche alle tierischen Produkte von Lebensmitteln, über Drogerieartikel, Medikamente sowie Kleidung und Hausrat betrifft. Ledergürtel- sowie -schuhe, sind also genauso Tabu, wie die Lederausstattung eines Autos, das Ledersofa, oder Medikamente und beispielsweise Pflegeprodukte oder Kosmetika, welche an Tieren getestet bzw untersucht worden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei ich das ja etwas albern finde.
> Ein Veganer will ja nichts essen, dass nach Fleisch oder Tier aussieht oder schmeckt.



Schnickschnack. Ein Großteil der Vegetarier und Veganer hat das Essen von Fleisch bzw. tierischen Produkten doch nicht wegen des Geschmacks eingestellt, sondern weil das Produkt an sich als unethisch betrachtet wird. Warum sollte man deswegen liebgewonnene Zubereitungs-/Darreichungsformen aufgeben oder eben einen an Fleisch erinnernden Geschmack?


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

Ich würde gerne mal die Rügenwalder veganen Schnitzel probieren.
Hatte ich paar mal in der Werbung gesehen.

Ich habe übrigens mal 4 Wochen als Vegetarier gelebt. Länger habe ich nicht durchgehalten.


----------



## Gast20190919 (31. August 2019)

Mal paar Tage ohne Fleisch und stattdessen Fisch ist ganz ok. Habe allerdings feststellen dürfen, dass die Regenerationszeiten nach dem Sport bei Konsum von tierischem Eiweiß wesentlich kürzer ausfallen. Finde ich deshalb auch unabhängig vom Geschmack essenziell. Das klappt mit Bohnen, Linsen und sonstigem Ersatz einfach nicht, wenngleich Soja und Quinoa wohl auch eine recht hohe Wertigkeit besitzen sollen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz .... Ich kenne genug Veganer welche den Geschmack von Fleisch sehr mögen aber der Intention folgen das KEIN Tier/Lebewesen für ihre Ernährung sterben soll .... Einer davon ist nach ner Panikatacke bewusstlos zusammen gebrochen nachdem ich ihm erklärt habe das Pflanzen auch Lebewesen sind und nicht gerade wenige Pflanzenarten sogar zur Kommunikation untereinander  fähig sind .... jetzt ist er wieder Fleisch weil da im Optimalfall nur EIN Lebewesen sterben musste und ergänzt das mit Obst und solchen Sachen wie Kartoffeln und Gemüse wie Tomaten ..... möglichst nur Sachen wo die Pflanze selbst die Ernte überlebt oder sowieso nach Ausbildung der Früchte eingeht



Dann musst du eben nur noch das essen, was einfach so herumliegt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. September 2019)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> ? Vegane Fleischerei?
> Du meinst die Gemüsetheke bei Rewe.
> Bio haben die auch.
> Manches veganes Fleisch gibt es schon bearbeitet und abgepackt zu kaufen.
> ...


 Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (10. Dezember 2019)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Viele glauben auch, "Vegan" beschränkt sich nur auf die Ernährung. Was völlig verkehrt ist. Vegan ist kein Ernährungsstil, sondern ein Lebensstil, welche alle tierischen Produkte von Lebensmitteln, über Drogerieartikel, Medikamente sowie Kleidung und Hausrat betrifft. Ledergürtel- sowie -schuhe, sind also genauso Tabu, wie die Lederausstattung eines Autos, das Ledersofa, oder Medikamente und beispielsweise Pflegeprodukte oder Kosmetika, welche an Tieren getestet bzw untersucht worden.



Was bin ich jetzt  , bzw in welche Schublade gehöre ich ?  

ich esse gerne richtig geile Steaks   ,  aber selten   , kost ja mehr wie ein Hähnchenschnitzel   welches ich nicht esse  bzw kaum  , nur aufArbeit manchmal wenn ich unbedingt viel Kalorien brauche wegen dem ganzen Fett und Panade und so  .

Gemüse esse ich  wenns da ist aber auch nicht übermäßig  

Salat  esse ich auch gerne  ,  wenns schon fertig ist  

Eier mag ich auch  ,  hat viel Eiweiß   

Ledergürtel  hmmm  ,   sehr stabil , Lederjacke auch   fällt ja eh bei dem Fleischkonsum ab   .   Besser wie wegschmeißen oder verrotten lassen  

was ich selten mache ist exotisches Obst kaufen


----------



## P2063 (11. Dezember 2019)

Was ich ja nicht verstehe ist, warum man das ganze Veganzeugs unbedingt als "Fleisch" betiteln muss. Fleisch ist per Definition "von Bindegewebe umgebenes weiches Muskelgewebe des menschlichen und tierischen Körpers" es kann also kein veganes Fleisch geben.

Auch das ganze andere Marketinggelaber... 
veganes Schnitzel. NEIN, ein Schnitzel besteht aus kalb- oder Schweinefleisch.
vegane Bratwurst. NEIN, eine Bratwurst besteht aus Fleisch, Fett und Gewürzen.
veganes Hackfleisch. NEIN, Hachfleisch besteht wie der Name schon sagt aus FLEISCH.
veggie geschnetzeltes, veggie Rinderfilet, veggie Schinken... Solche Bezeichnungen gehen mir einfach auf den Sack wenn ich da im Supermarkt dran vorbei laufe. Vor allem, wenn es dann auch noch im Fleischregal statt einer extra veganerecke liegt. Ich hab deswegen ein mal zu irgendeinem Wiesenhof-Fleischersatz gegriffen weil die Packung der normalen Wurst zum verwehcseln ähnlich sah, aber es hat einfach nur ekelhaft geschmeckt.

Ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn sich jemand für ein veganen Lebensstil entscheidet oder ab und zu auf Fleisch verzichten will. Selbst esse ich ja auch nicht jeden Tag Fleisch. Aber kann man sich für die ganzen Produkte nicht eigne Namen einfallen lassen die weniger irreführend sind? Wenn man fleischlos leben will, dann soll man doch bitte so konsequent sein und das auch ohne die ständige Erinnerung an Fleischprodukte durchziehen. Vermutlich vermissen Veganer wirklich was, sonst würde es diesen irreführenden Fleischersatz-Markt nicht geben udn die Leute die so leben wollen könnten einfach Karrotten und Äpfel essen.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Dezember 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Was ich ja nicht verstehe ist, warum man das ganze Veganzeugs unbedingt als "Fleisch" betiteln muss. Fleisch ist per Definition "von Bindegewebe umgebenes weiches Muskelgewebe des menschlichen und tierischen Körpers" es kann also kein veganes Fleisch geben.
> 
> Auch das ganze andere Marketinggelaber...
> veganes Schnitzel. NEIN, ein Schnitzel besteht aus kalb- oder Schweinefleisch.
> ...



Das werde ich auch nie verstehen.
Wenn man kein Fleisch essen möchte, ist das okay, aber warum müssen die veganen Produkte alle das Aussehen und die Bezeichnung von Fleischwaren haben?
Wozu gibt es vegane Schnitzel? 
Wozu gibt es vegane Wurst, die aussieht wie echte Wurst?
Sieht das Zeug sonst so schrecklich aus, das es keiner anrühren würde?

Man müsste sich das mal anders herum vorstellen 
Ein Fleisch Reis
Reis, der aussieht wie brauner Reis, aber in Wirklichkeit ist es Hackfleisch.  
Oder Salat, der aus gefärbtem Fleisch besteht, das aussieht wie Salat


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

Es geht einfach um die Zubereitungs- bzw. Darreichungsweise. Die wenigsten Menschen hierzulande leben ja von Geburt an vegetarisch/vegan. Bis man sich dann irgendwann bewusst dafür entscheidet, aus ethischen Gründen auf Fleisch oder tierische Lebensmittel zu verzichten, hat man sich ja nun viele Jahre an bspw. das knusprige Schnitzel oder die Bratwurst gewöhnt und mag diese Art Gericht eben.

Wenn also mittlerweile, wo auch die große Nahrungsmittelindustrie die Entwicklung aufgegriffen hat, man ein knuspriges Schnitzel kriegen kann, nur eben ohne Fleisch, wo ist das Problem? Was verunsichert euch so daran oder führt zu dieser Empörung?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn also mittlerweile, wo auch die große Nahrungsmittelindustrie die Entwicklung aufgegriffen hat, man ein knuspriges Schnitzel kriegen kann, nur eben ohne Fleisch, wo ist das Problem? Was verunsichert euch so daran oder führt zu dieser Empörung?


 Abgesehen vom Spamverlauf des Themas:
ein Schnitzel aus Pflanzen, Erdöl oder Glyzerin ist eben KEIN Fleisch, sondern Fleischersatz.

Wem es schmeckt - nur zu.

Aber Ersatzstoffe als Fleisch oder Wurst zu bezeichnen halte ich für Verbrauchertäuschung.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2019)

Man kann sich übrigens von Kartoffelchips und (Rum/Whisky-) Cola vollkommen vegan ernähren ... Mehr braucht der Gamer doch nicht, oder?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann sich übrigens von Kartoffelchips und (Rum/Whisky-) Cola vollkommen vegan ernähren ... Mehr braucht der Gamer doch nicht, oder?



gibt es eigentlich Fette Veganer ?


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber Ersatzstoffe als Fleisch oder Wurst zu bezeichnen halte ich für Verbrauchertäuschung.


_ Fleischpflanzerl_
scnr


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> Was ich ja nicht verstehe ist, warum man das ganze Veganzeugs unbedingt als "Fleisch" betiteln muss. Fleisch ist per Definition "von Bindegewebe umgebenes weiches Muskelgewebe des menschlichen und tierischen Körpers" es kann also kein veganes Fleisch geben.
> 
> Auch das ganze andere Marketinggelaber...
> veganes Schnitzel. NEIN, ein Schnitzel besteht aus kalb- oder Schweinefleisch.
> ...



so sehe ich das auch , kann dir aber keinen Daumen hoch geben ^^


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom Spamverlauf des Themas:
> ein Schnitzel aus Pflanzen, Erdöl oder Glyzerin ist eben KEIN Fleisch, sondern Fleischersatz.
> 
> Wem es schmeckt - nur zu.
> ...



Was ist denn an "Veganer Wurst" Verbrauchertäuschung? Steht doch klar da, was es ist. Veganes Zeug, dargeboten in Form von Wurst. Mit Schnitzel genauso. Ich kenne die Argumentation sonst nur von Seiten gewisser Teile der Fleischindustrie, insbesondere von denen, die (noch) nicht selber vegane/vegetarische Produkte anbieten. Und die der Konkurrenz die Extraprofite neiden, weshalb sie deren Absatzmöglichkeiten einschränken wollen durch unattraktivere Produktbezeichnungen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was ist denn an "Veganer Wurst" Verbrauchertäuschung? Steht doch klar da, was es ist. Veganes Zeug, dargeboten in Form von Wurst. Mit Schnitzel genauso. Ich kenne die Argumentation sonst nur von Seiten gewisser Teile der Fleischindustrie, insbesondere von denen, die (noch) nicht selber vegane/vegetarische Produkte anbieten. Und die der Konkurrenz die Extraprofite neiden, weshalb sie deren Absatzmöglichkeiten einschränken wollen durch unattraktivere Produktbezeichnungen.



Wurst geht ja noch    ,   da kann man alles reinpressen was geht .... was ja auch leider mitlerweile so gemacht wird     ,  hauptsache es ist lang und hat  mindestens die 10fache Länge des Durchmessers  .  
Dann darfst du es Wurst nennen   

Deswegen vermeide ich mitlerweile auf Wurst so gut es geht zu verzichten  und kauf deswegen lieber FLEISCH

Aber bei veganen Schnitzeln  hört der Spaß auf  , und ist definitiv Irreführung des Publikums  !


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ... Mehr braucht der Gamer doch nicht, oder?


 Ab und zu einen starken Kaffee am Morgen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Was ist denn an "Veganer Wurst" Verbrauchertäuschung? Steht doch klar da, was es ist. Veganes Zeug, dargeboten in Form von Wurst.


So steht es eben meist nicht drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Und hier sind die veganen Hinweise noch vergleichsweise groß.

Das Siegel vom Institut Fresinus ist allerdings noch größer.

Es geht auch anders:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

hahahahaaa   ,   .....  ohne Worte ..


welcher Klassiker   ?    gibts die wurst schon seit  80 Jahren  !?

Ka , was die mit Klassiker meinen....

Bei der ersten Wurst wenn die aus Erbsen isst  ,   warum ist die dann nicht grün  ?

Ich finde  und sollte auch vom Gesetz so durchgesetzt werden   , daß vegane Würste grün sein sollten  .   Damit gibt es keine Verwechslungsgefahr mehr selbst für Kurzsichtige bzw Analphabeten oder Migranten die kein  deutsch können.

Wenn ich President wäre ,  würde ich es alles vereinfachen  . Und die Gesetzbücher wären nur noch halb so dick und fairer für die Bevölkerung

Klar würde ich dann beseitigt werden  ,  aber wenn ich 2 Jahre überlebe   und nur die Hälfte der Gesetze mir durchgesehen hab   und oder geändert oder gestrichen hab    ,   das wäre schonmal Etwas

Ich würde den Job sogar fast kostenlos machen  und  alles was über 2500€/Monat  netto ist  drauf verzichten  und die anderen  8000 bis 12000 €   verfeiern mit Bedürftigen  .
Aber unsere 600 - 700  Politiker denken  nur   an  ihr Gehalt  und sind anwesend  und halten die Fresse    und keiner macht was  ,  hautsache die Kohle ist am Monatsende drauf  für Anwesendheit / Abwesendheit   und ab und zu mal was vom Stapel lassen  bzw neue Gesetze verfassen  die völlig hirnrissig sind  nur damit man nicht vergißt  das die auch eine Daseinsberechtigung haben   ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich President wäre ,  würde ich es alles vereinfachen  . Und die Gesetzbücher wären nur noch halb so dick und fairer für die Bevölkerung


Dann schau Dir mal das Familengesetzbuch der DDR an:
Familiengesetzbuch der DDR (1965).

Effektiv, praktisch und verständlich.

Das heutige Monster geht hier nicht in einen Beitrag rein (über 500 Seiten kommentiert).


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> [...]Aber bei veganen Schnitzeln  hört der Spaß auf  , und ist definitiv Irreführung des Publikums  !



Ich vermisse eine Begründung, "Herr President". Übrigens: wenn ich dir das Geheimnis verrate, dass Erbsen gar nicht immer grün sind, dann bricht doch hoffentlich nicht deine Welt zusammen, oder? (Abgesehen davon, dass es ohnehin keinerlei zwingenden Zusammenhang zwischen der Farbe des Basisprodukts und dem fertigen Industrieprodukt gibt)

@Wuselsurfer: ich sehe da immer noch kein Problem. Das "vegetarisch" ist doch wunderbar zu lesen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

Wegen dir haben wir den Scheiß ,  weil du dir alles schönredest und ess dir hinbiegst


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wegen dir haben wir den Scheiß ,  weil du dir alles schönredest und ess dir hinbiegst



Hättest du mir vorgeworfen, an den beiden Weltkriegen und der irischen Kartoffelfäule schuld zu sein, ok. Aber das nimmst du zurück oder ich fordere Satisfaktion!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Dezember 2019)

...............xD

gesagt ist gesagt  ^^  ,  nur weil du jetzt was anschuldigen willst   wie es dir jetzt grade  paßt kann ich es nicht zurücknehmen  

Was soll ich eigentlich zurücknehmen  !?  ich hab keine Ahnung   .... bin grad vöölig weg

PS:  hab ich aber nicht  , oder ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> [...]
> ich hab keine Ahnung   .... bin grad vöölig weg
> [...]



Ich lass' das mal so stehen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Dezember 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> ... und der irischen Kartoffelfäule ...



Ah, du warst das! Und ich hatte den armen Poulton in Verdacht ...


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Dezember 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> oder ich fordere Satisfaktion!


 Ich bestimme die Waffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (16. Dezember 2019)

Panzen hmmm.......

Ich finde die Waffenwahl sollte man auf jedenfall den Treatersteller  überlassen


----------

